# new shoot



## wajdiphotography (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## pixmedic (Apr 3, 2016)

beautifully done!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 3, 2016)

I am not a fan of the shape of the facial shadow, it looks like a beard shadow.


----------



## Ty Sheers (Apr 3, 2016)

Gorgeous


----------



## KmH (Apr 3, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, great line and light.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## beagle100 (Apr 7, 2016)

interesting B&W


----------



## twocolor (Apr 7, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------

